# Importance of GPA?



## manguforcheap (Dec 5, 2012)

How important is GPA/prestige of undergraduate institution in terms of film school acceptance?


----------



## Mike_V (Dec 5, 2012)

very highly dependant on the school. Some schools demand that you have a certain GPA before they even care to look at your application.

Others would weigh it towards your resume and work submitted.


----------



## roaming_saint (Dec 6, 2012)

Does the GPA (or in some cases the GRE scores) act simply as a filter i.e. if you are above the minimum required score they will look at your application.
Or does it actually factor into the admission process as much as resume and other work submitted.
If it is the latter then do they distinguish between a 3.0 from a tough engineering college compared to a 4.0 from a relatively easier college.


----------



## Mighty (Dec 6, 2012)

How do I find out if they DON'T evaluate my application because of a GPA that is below the minimum? 

My UGPA ~2.98, min = 3.0


----------



## Mike_V (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't know. I heard that some schools use it as a baseline to measure you then weigh in the other stuff to see if it will make you "acceptable"

Other schools have options where you can use the GRE to offset your low gpa. (and in international students' cases, supplememnt parts of it with the TOEFL)

On the other hand, if you have a strong resume/work experience + a very convincing paper then that might somehow tip the scales in your favor.


----------



## faci444 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello guys..If you have strong GPA then no problem is occurred when you take admission on any school or university but if you have low GPA then problem is occur...Scale of the attendance and marks is essential contribution to make the good GPA.


----------

